# Cartoon Network HD, is there some?



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Seriously, not a bash thread at all... I happened to be watching Cartoon Network earlier tonight on Dish and noticed several new shows in their Adult Swim block that were in letterbox widescreen. First time I've seen that... so I wanted to ask if any of these shows were shown in HD on their HD channel.

I watched "Aqua Teen Hunger Force"... yes, laugh and point, then you can answer  I don't watch "Squidbillies" but noticed they were in letterbox too... so if anyone else watches any of these shows, and has the HD channel, let me know if they were in HD tonight.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I don't know of any HD programming on this channel yet.


----------



## pratttech (Jan 13, 2008)

Only seen stretch-o-vision so far...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Wow... that's a shame if they are stretching (like TBS)... then again, isn't Cartoon Network in that family of channels?

I had thought there might not be much... but then last night seeing some new cartoons in widescreen (letterbox)... even if they aren't generated in HD resolution, they could have at least been broadcast widescreen instead of stretching.

That's a shame. I was hoping, even though I don't have the channel with Dish Network yet, that there was some content to look forward to when we get the channel someday.


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

DBZ looks pretty good to me.


----------



## gulfwarvet (Mar 7, 2007)

pratttech said:


> Only seen stretch-o-vision so far...


true, but my 6 year old daughter don't seem to mind all that much :grin:


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I've only noticed the stretching a few times on Cartoon Network. Most of the time they look really good upconverted, but I would still prefer it to be OAR like Nick does on their cartoons for NickHD.


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

I now receive this channel on dish network, is there any HD content on this channel yet?


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

They ran a feature film a couple of weeks ago that was HD, at least the guide said so and it looked like it to me. I can't remember what movie it was, however.


----------

